#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-28
<bkerensa> found a bug in update-manager :D
 * bkerensa pokes c_smith
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-29
<bkerensa> slangasek: A debian maintainer replied to my multiarch bug report
<bkerensa> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=651029
<lubotu1`> Debian bug 651029 in src:audiofile "Please enable multiarch/hardening" [Normal,Open]
<bkerensa> what exactly is he asking?
<kees> bkerensa: moritz is just pointing out that by doing compat level 9, it would gain compiler hardening flags too (a good thing, and another release goal)
<bkerensa> kees: ahh :)
<bkerensa> #startmeeting blah
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Dec 29 09:08:57 2011 UTC.  The chair is bkerensa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<bkerensa> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Dec 29 09:09:03 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2011/ubuntu-us-or.2011-12-29-09.08.moin.txt
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-30
<c_smith> hiya
<bkerensa> hi c_smith
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next meeting is TBD | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | LoCo Approval Application Being Prepared by bkerensa
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | IRC Meeting 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | LoCo Approval Application Being Prepared by bkerensa
<bkerensa> =o
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-31
 * MarkDude was at the OSCON Ubuntu booth, as an Oregon member
 * MarkDude had resigned from Cali team at that time
<MarkDude> 2010 is key
<MarkDude> Fedora asked me to help with their booth
 * MarkDude said nope. Need to do footwork to help Oregon
<MarkDude> Fedora gave a blessing
<slangasek> bkerensa: I'm puzzled by your latest post - do you really mean to say that the number of people showing up to the IRC meeting would affect the LoCo's approval?
<MarkDude> slangasek, there is a VERY arbitrary nature to local team approval
<MarkDude> ALL sorts of stuff can factor in
 * MarkDude had a few hassles regarding logging of this channel (and others) there may be some residue of that still
<MarkDude> There are nearly as many people in this irc channel as in Cali
<MarkDude> From the start - I tried to explain to council that the PNW was differnet than most places. Mainly being independent. They consider irc meetings very important, some more so than *in person*
 * MarkDude can say this for sure. Knowing this is a logged channel. If the Oregon Team is not approved in a simple straight forward manner.... 
 * MarkDude will freak the hell out
<MarkDude> Nicely of course. But, I don't think it will be needed. Councils like to do their job, every so often people get too excited.
<c_smith> bkerensa, may I get some help with naming an email to Ethan about the SLUG? hopefully I got the person correct....
<c_smith> also, hopefully the Ubuntu LoCo LoCo approval.
<bkerensa> slangasek: Unfortunately yes I was informed by pleia2 that I should try and have as many as possible show up....
<bkerensa> <pleia2> aaand I would suggest having other members of the team attend the approval meeting, you're a very out-there person so it may seem like you're the only active member of the team, they loco council will want to see that there are other members around
<bkerensa> c_smith: I'm not sure I understand what you mean by naming a e-mail? and yes if you want to post about our applying for approval that would be great
<bkerensa> slangasek: Like MarkDude said the whole "approval" process is a bit odd in my opinion and other LoCo leads have expressed the same.... I mean if you form a regional based group for other FOSS projects you dont have to apply really or go through any hoops
<slangasek> bkerensa: I think *requiring* central approval for recognized status is consistent with Ubuntu culture in other areas; as for the particular criteria being used, well, this one at least seems a little odd :)
 * MarkDude a start to his zombie comic book. Anyone brave enough to look at it? 
<MarkDude> Nothing NSFW or too sketchy
<kees> sure!
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/105095769731159704550/albums/5692031109692390289
<MarkDude> ZOMBIES
<bkerensa> slangasek: I think the idea is they want to make sure there are enough people actually contributing to the loco and Ubuntu project versus just showing up to some events for food and swag now and then
<bkerensa> But I have reviewed the LoCo Council's logs for a few sessions and they do seem to be pretty stern when it comes to the process and asking who is involved
<bkerensa> I think using the word "Approved" versus something else is perhaps a bit counter-productive since there are so many LoCo's that are unapproved that do lots of good things
<MarkDude> bkerensa, consider freeGeek
<MarkDude> They could be there own Local Team
<MarkDude> they do more installs than just about anyone
<MarkDude> They chose not to
<MarkDude> they thought there was too much red-tape
<MarkDude> It has gotten much better and easier , IMHO
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I don't know that FreeGeek will be running Ubuntu come LTS since their hardware cannot possible support Unity or even Unity 2D
<bkerensa> hopefully they will choose a variant like Lubuntu or Xubuntu
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-01
<slangasek> "or even unity2d" - er, not true
<bkerensa> slangasek: ?
<bkerensa> http://wiki.freegeek.org/index.php/FreekBox
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-24
<teg2300> Hello all
<teg2300> anybody here?
<teg2300> I just did a clean install of 12.04
<teg2300> This is Travis G
<nibalizer> okay
<nibalizer> teg2300: do you need some help?
<teg2300> Yeah sorry didn't see the reply
<teg2300> it is not a ubuntu specific question
<teg2300> is that cool
<teg2300> ???
<nibalizer> sure
<teg2300> I did a fresh install and am wondering if there is a way to continue seeding the content I was before. I had several Ubuntu ISOs and other material
<teg2300> seeding
<nibalizer> ah
<nibalizer> torrent?
<teg2300> I still have the material but don't know how to point transmission there
<teg2300> yup
<nibalizer> have you tried the 'drag .torrent file onto transmission window?
<teg2300> that's the thing I don't think I have the .torrent files
<teg2300> I have the content but don't seem to have the .torrent files
<nibalizer> can you go find them somethewe?
<nibalizer> tbh i don't think you need to seed the ubuntu iso and stuff
<nibalizer> i ran the ubuntu iso torrent from PSU for a couple weeks and never got about 5 ratio
<teg2300> just seemed like a nice thing to do that was reall easy to do
<nibalizer> and PSU has a massive pipe
<teg2300> cool
<nibalizer> teg2300: yea i thought the same thing
<teg2300> I also have other content I would like to continue having available to people I tried doing the same thing I did to originally get it
<teg2300> in hopes that it would see the material is already there but didn't seem to work
<nibalizer> okay
<nibalizer> so
<nibalizer> if you can get the .torrent file again
<teg2300> yup
<nibalizer> you can put the files in the right place
<nibalizer> and transmisson will be like 'yea, okay, lets do this'
<teg2300> I tried that and it didn't seem to work
<teg2300> I think I may have found something by going to set location and verify local data
<tgm4883> bkerensa, are you still doing the world community grid stuff
<bkerensa> tgm4883: not as much
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I used to but I havent had a desktop for awhile and am not keen on leaving my laptop on much
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-25
<cy1> my laptop's been crashing worse than a kernel panic :(
<cy1> removed the battery, no more crashes.
<cy1> today I put the battery in and ran the LiveCD for a while, with some heavy stress tests... all day. No crashes.
<cy1> wtf did I install that's crashing so hard
<cy1> like, sudden power loss. no shutdown. ext3 journals left uncleaned. no warning messages in dmesg. grumble...
<bkerensa> slangasek: someone liked your anatomy of a deb package talk and wondered if you had slides somewhere?
<bkero> bkerensa: firefox donuts
<bkerensa> bkero: indeed
<bkero> bkerensa: pics?
<bkerensa> bkero: http://cdn.benjaminkerensa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IMG_20121211_133013.jpg
<bkerensa> bkero:  http://cdn.benjaminkerensa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/SAM_0630-1024x576.jpg
<bkerensa> http://cdn.benjaminkerensa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/SAM_0632-300x168.jpg
<bkerensa> bkero: should have more coming... waiting for someone to get back from SF
<bkero> bkerensa: thanks
<bkero> Damn those look tasty
<slangasek> bkerensa: so, the slides I used were based on Lucas Nussbaum's; they're not in a very "releasable" state, I'd have to do some surgery to turn the whole slide deck into something I would stand behind
<slangasek> (I think when I presented, I effectively stopped part way through the deck, but I don't remember where :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: ok I had posted video from your talk and a commenter on youtube really enjoyed it but the video quality was not high enough to see terminal I think so they asked about them
<bkerensa> LD
<bkerensa> bkero: idk I didnt eat any.... I only had rum that night :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-26
<slangasek> bkerensa: hmm, where is the video posted?  having that to hand would probably help me sort out the slides
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9aQA18ZbmU
<slangasek> ah, I'm on the yous tubes
<slangasek> bkerensa: thanks
<vagrantc> anyone have a chance to help tagging a bug for an SRU?
<vagrantc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pithos/+bug/1093865
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1093865 in pithos (Ubuntu) "pithos needs to be updated in precise" [Undecided,New]
<vagrantc> i'm trying to figure out how to walk through the steps in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<vagrantc> or a more appropriate channel for this sort of thing?
<vagrantc> i don't understand launchpad very well... so i'm having trouble tagging the bug usefully "Fix Released" and associating it with the versions it's fixed in.
<vagrantc> ok, got some help on it in ubuntu-bugs and ubuntu-motu
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> vagrantc: which is it fixed in?
<vagrantc> bkerensa: it's fixed in quantal
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-28
<bkerensa> looks like Linus gave a Redhat Kernel Maintainer a ear full https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/12/23/75
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I like how he sensors himself at the end of the email. As if he had calmed himself down a bit by then
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-30
<cy1> Having Ubuntu without an Internet connection, what sort of offline help and support is there?
<cy1> I seem to remember it's called yelp?
<cy1> Is there a script to record package versions on an offline computer, then check on an online computer which need to be updated?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-12-23
 * bkerensa reviews scroll back and sees word "hanky"
<bkerensa> janky*
<bkerensa> I hate this word
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-12-24
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays
<blkperl> bkerensa: going to organize an Ubuntu Trusty release party? I want a t-shirt :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: I do not think organizing a Trusty release party is probable for me... It would be cool to see slangasek organize one and I can try and reach out to a few companies about a t-shirt sponsorship
<bkerensa> 2014 I will be traveling a lot more then this year which seemed like more than half the year :/
<slangasek> I'm not really the party organizing kind
<bkerensa> slangasek: There is not much too it ;) offer cheese and beer and people will come
<bkerensa> There is a high certainty that PuppetLabs would offer space
<bkerensa> and if thats not the case I could probably get the Mozspace open for it ;)
<slangasek> yes, except any mental energy I might have for organizing parties is already spoken for over the next year due to DebConf
